# In need of some advice about transporting embryos from uk to us



## RosebudUK (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi There!

I have just join Fertility Friends as my husband and I are about to start our surrogacy journey. We are based in the UK but have decided to travel to the US to find a surrogate. We have already created our embryos in the UK however and wish to transport them for use. 

I am in touch with a fertility clinic in the US about this but would appreciate hearing peoples experiences about transporting embryos to the US. My main concern is ensuring we adhere to the FDA regulations. we created our embryos in a reputable clinic in the UK but are aware there are quite a few hoops to jump through to get them to the US!

Any tips appreciated!


----------

